# Do you...



## rainbows_x

My random question of the evening :flower:

Do you shave/wax/trim etc your downstairs/noony/va-jay-jay etc?

Up until recently I thought most people shaved/waxed or at least trimmed to keep tidy, but I spoke to a friend who informed me she didn't do anything and it was 'weird' to shave/trim/wax!

So ladies, without sounding pervy, what do you do?


----------



## bbyno1

I shave completly.
Havn't got the money to get waxed every so often and it hurts like hell,i think lol.Shaving is more convinient. Also can't be bothered with any patterns:haha:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I shave completely. When I was heavily pregnant I used to balance a mirror on the toilet seat near the bath so I could see what I was doing :rofl: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I shave completely too! I have done for ages, its so much easier I think.


----------



## vhal_x

Shave completely :haha::blush: xx


----------



## lauram_92

this is an hilarious thread.. :haha:

i shave completely :D


----------



## lily123

I wax the lot :D


----------



## RachelRae

Shave completely!


----------



## Hotbump

shave completely omg linzie there is this girl on teen pregnancy i think her username is firefliies and i think she looks alot like you in her avatar!


----------



## vinteenage

I shave completely.

Though not recently because I'm lazy, and I haven't been in the mood for OH to be in that area. :haha:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Shave completly, too chicken to wax :haha:

I don't do it every day though usually every 2-3 days otherwise it gets all rashy and sore :(


----------



## amygwen

Shave completely :D
I can't imagine being waxed down there :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

lily123 said:


> I wax the lot :D

Your so brave!!! x


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm a landing strip type of girl :haha: but I keep that part trimmed short lol


----------



## annawrigley

Lol
I usually just trim it then shave it all now and again. Even if I was never gonna have anyone down there the rest of my life I would still do it, just feels wrong when its all wild lolol :lol:
I find it weird when boys trim/shave down there?


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> Lol
> I usually just trim it then shave it all now and again. Even if I was never gonna have anyone down there the rest of my life I would still do it, just feels wrong when its all wild lolol :lol:
> I find it weird when boys trim/shave down there?

i know what you mean! has to be kept in check :haha:
some boys need a trim down there and it's a blessing they keep it tidy :rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> Lol
> I usually just trim it then shave it all now and again. Even if I was never gonna have anyone down there the rest of my life I would still do it, just feels wrong when its all wild lolol :lol:
> I find it weird when boys trim/shave down there?

Aha, the first time me and OH ever had sex he was completely shaved, everywhere! He was sort of seeing a girl and she was into guys shaving everywhere, and he was game so just done it. 

Freaked. Me Out. Needless to say he let everything grow back from then :lol:


----------



## newmommy23

shave completely, right up til the day before I gave birth lol


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Lol
> I usually just trim it then shave it all now and again. Even if I was never gonna have anyone down there the rest of my life I would still do it, just feels wrong when its all wild lolol :lol:
> I find it weird when boys trim/shave down there?
> 
> i know what you mean! has to be kept in check :haha:
> some boys need a trim down there and it's a blessing they keep it tidy :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol, I suppose it is better that way but I still find it weird. I wish they would shave their armpits though I HATE armpit hair! Gross!


----------



## Chocciebutton

I keep it trimmed but then I am 39 and I think women of my generation probably dont tend to shave !!!! but then again I wouldnt know


----------



## _laura

I do a mixture of shave, trim and wax! Depends how lazy I am and when I plan on OH seeing me naked :haha: it has to be neat regardless. Plus my mm was a beauty therapist so she taught me how to wax properly. 
OH trims himself down there and his armpits! I was impressed haha. 
And I wax my brothers legs for him! He wants to be more streamlined:rofl:


----------



## LoisP

I pluck. One pube at a time.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Are you Kidding Lois???
I tried once and thought I was going to die.
I shave completely, I want to get it waxed buts its 75$.


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: Yeah i'm kidding. But I will be honest, once i had a 'lazy shave' and missed a few and tried to pluck them :dohh: Ouch.


----------



## Burchy314

Shave completly! I could never just leave it wild or wax it lol. My OH shaves his downstairs haha I make him! I like it better shaved haha!


----------



## emyandpotato

Sorry to hijack the thread but is it not too time consuming with a baby? I'm too exhausted at the moment and plain can't reach/see so can't see myself wanting to be perfect when I'm sleep deprived. Did having a baby change your attitudes about your body and such?


----------



## rainbows_x

emyandpotato said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but is it not too time consuming with a baby? I'm too exhausted at the moment and plain can't reach/see so can't see myself wanting to be perfect when I'm sleep deprived. Did having a baby change your attitudes about your body and such?

No, not for me :flower:

It' like econd nature to me though, I shaved right up until I had LO, didn't for a little while after birth as I tore, but I do it everyday still. I couldn't not, would feel weird! x


----------



## aidensxmomma

I shave completely, but if I could afford it, I would get waxed completely. My OH keeps himself cleaned up, too, since hair all over bothers me. :haha: I've shaved for a few years so if I don't do it, I feel weird.

I shave when I shower and after having kids, taking a shower is about the only time I get to myself. So I'm not cutting into time with my kids or anything like that. It's no more effort with kids than it was before I had them, iykwim?


----------



## MissFoley

i wax completely, well not so much since having Jayden


----------



## Desi's_lost

Chocciebutton said:


> I keep it trimmed but then I am 39 and I think women of my generation probably dont tend to shave !!!! but then again I wouldnt know

My mom is about that age and yeah...i dont think she does, but I try not to think about it. 

I shave completely. Feels weird otherwise.


----------



## Calsmommy

i shave completely, although am embarrassed to admit that i kinda "let myself go" down there during pregnancy :blush: i just couldnt be bothered to do do anything during that time lol


----------



## x__amour

LOL! Definitely shave completely. Though honestly during my pregnancy I was far too lazy to do anything and now I'm a tad lazy and don't do it every week like I used to. Would maybe try waxing one day but I'd probably cry like a bitch. I have a love/hate feeling towards shaving though because it barely lasts and then it itches like a whore. Maybe I'll get laser removal one day. Who knows! As for my OH, lmao. I like it when he just keeps it tidy. He has shaved it before and I thought it was kind of grotty and strange for a guy. Bahaha. :lol:


----------



## 112110

Shave completely, I usually only do it on like Friday's or if I'm wearing something where they might peek out.
:winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

emyandpotato said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but is it not too time consuming with a baby? I'm too exhausted at the moment and plain can't reach/see so can't see myself wanting to be perfect when I'm sleep deprived. Did having a baby change your attitudes about your body and such?

Nope not really. If anything I'm more conscious of my appearance than I was before! Noah goes to bed at 6 so I have the whole evening to do whatever, so its not like I don't have time :flower: Although I do have to cram alot into those few hours! :lol:



112110 said:


> Shave completely, I usually only do it on like Friday's or if I'm wearing something where they might peek out.
> :winkwink:

LOL wtf do you wear? I hope you mean swimming gear ;)


----------



## annawrigley

x__amour said:


> LOL! Definitely shave completely. Though honestly during my pregnancy I was far too lazy to do anything and now I'm a tad lazy and don't do it every week like I used to. Would maybe try waxing one day but I'd probably cry like a bitch.* I have a love/hate feeling towards shaving though because it barely lasts and then it itches like a whore. *Maybe I'll get laser removal one day. Who knows! As for my OH, lmao. I like it when he just keeps it tidy. He has shaved it before and I thought it was kind of grotty and strange for a guy. Bahaha. :lol:

I feel the same way, which is why I just trim it alot of the time cos I can't be doing with the itching!


----------



## lily123

I've shaved once or twice, and turned to waxing because i couldn't stand the itching!
Waxing is greeeat! Lasts me a good month and it doesn't hurt as much as you think it will :) xx


----------



## smatheson

I wax my bikkini line and shave the rest...to scared to try getting the whole thing waxed cause it looks like it hurts more:dohh:


----------



## Strawberrymum

I let myself go when I became single I'm not really that hairy so it doesn't bother me. I trim every now and again. Before I got pregnant I waxed and left a landing strip I shaved completely once and felt like a little girl again. hated it!


----------



## 112110

annawrigley said:


> :winkwink:

LOL wtf do you wear? I hope you mean swimming gear ;)[/QUOTE]

LOL yes! Or maybe like it may just be me BUT sometimes the crotch of my shorts are too big and am paranoid you can see :blush:


----------



## newmommy23

emyandpotato said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but is it not too time consuming with a baby? I'm too exhausted at the moment and plain can't reach/see so can't see myself wanting to be perfect when I'm sleep deprived. Did having a baby change your attitudes about your body and such?

To be honest I don't think I even showered for the first month, rather yet shaved. But I am a single parent with a very clingy child. Your circumstances might be different than mine! Now I shave about every 3 days or if Molly takes an odd nap :) Having Molly actually made me respect my body more than before, I mean...I grew a human being! Crazy stuff.


----------



## JWandBump

*I shave completely but since having Emily I've gotten a bit lazy  not that my OH minds tho lol*


----------



## sarah0108

Shave completely :rofl:


----------



## lily123

Thinking about getting a vajazzle :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

lily123 said:


> Thinking about getting a vajazzle :haha:


Heres all the info you need: https://www.vajazzling.com/

:haha: I seriously had to google that cause I had no idea what you were talking about.


----------



## 112110

lily123 said:


> Thinking about getting a vajazzle :haha:

:huh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

lily123 said:


> Thinking about getting a vajazzle :haha:

i dont even want to know what that is! :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Apparently men get vajazzled to....or penjazzled I guess you'd call it :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

^^ :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh my my!!!


----------



## Neferet

I shave completely. I only started when I was preggo though- just kept it tidy before then. I was even shaving my vag when I was in labour lol. It just feels so much cleaner.

And omg I had a barbecue last year and my friend was wearing shorts and her pubes were poking out lol!


----------



## _laura

Neferet said:


> I shave completely. I only started when I was preggo though- just kept it tidy before then. I was even shaving my vag when I was in labour lol. It just feels so much cleaner.
> 
> And omg I had a barbecue last year and my friend was wearing shorts and her pubes were poking out lol!

Ewwwww thats disgusting!! Did anyone say anything to her? Oh and some girl I know went swimming with me and had it all poking out of the bottom of her bikini!


----------



## stephx

Shave completely lol. And yep that's the first thing I did when I realised I was in labour :lol: x


----------



## mayb_baby

Shave it all off
Letting her grow now though I want to get waxed ;)


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> Shave completely lol. And yep that's the first thing I did when I realised I was in labour :lol: x

That was my plan, and to wash my hair and stuff but I couldnt move :(



mayb_baby said:


> Shave it all off
> Letting her grow now though I want to get waxed ;)

'Her' :lol:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

mayb_baby said:


> Shave it all off
> Letting her grow now though I want to get waxed ;)

Weird question, How long does it have to be to get waxed?
I suck at growing it out but I want to get waxed


----------



## lily123

Aboutttttt a centimetre i think Callie :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh thats not to bad at all.
Some one told me a inch and I want never able to get it to there ever!


----------



## _laura

it needs to have enough coverage. so yeah a centimetre or a little bit more.
that means its not too short its going to rip your skin but not too long that it will take years to take off :haha:
and yes it will hurt to begin with.
but the more you wax the less the hair regrowth :thumbup:
I had my legs waxed all the time and now i hardly have to do it because it takes about 6 months to grow a millimetre!


----------



## lily123

Thats true^^I've waxed my flutey since i was 13/14 lol and i hardly have ANY re-growth :haha:


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> Thats true^^I've waxed my flutey since i was 13/14 lol and i hardly have ANY re-growth :haha:

Yeah! Pain for a few seconds to never have to do it in the future hahaha!
And just think when were old it wont be grey down there :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am going to try it.I just suck at growing it out.
I am hoping i will have a small amount of gr growth!

I hate body hair~


----------



## Hotbump

annawrigley said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Shave completely lol. And yep that's the first thing I did when I realised I was in labour :lol: x
> 
> That was my plan, and to wash my hair and stuff but I couldnt move :(
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Shave it all off
> Letting her grow now though I want to get waxed ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 'Her' :lol:Click to expand...

that made me laugh :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Does anyone ever think they'll do laser hair removal anywhere on their body?


----------



## lauram_92

x__amour said:


> Does anyone ever think they'll do laser hair removal anywhere on their body?

mm, nope. probably not. be too scared in case something went wrong :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

x__amour said:


> Does anyone ever think they'll do laser hair removal anywhere on their body?

I want to get it really bad.
My friend is going to school for it. She is looking into the best place to get it done. It normally takes about 3 sessions to take all the hair off. and Money is a huge factor!


----------



## samface182

shave it all off. but i use an electric trimmer thing. keeps a tiny bit of hair there, so i don't get that awful itchy rash :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

LOL! at the poll!
i shave completely maby like once a month, if i had a boyfriends i'd do it more but i dont so i usually do it when i go out, not that i plan on getting my foof out but you never know when these situations may arise LOL!


----------



## Lucy22

I wax completely, too lazy to shave a few times a week :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Sorry to peak into your guys's thread. First :rofl: loved reading through this thread!!! LOL. I wondered for girls who wax, well wax themselves.. Is it hard?? I'm considering waxing myself and my mom says it's realy easy as long as your patient and don't rush, but wondered if you all had expierence. :thumbup: 

Thanks girls!


----------



## AriannasMama

For the US girls, Nair made a new roll on wax kit that you can use for bikini line, it might be worth a try :flower:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

OHHH! I wanna try it!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AriannasMama said:


> For the US girls, Nair made a new roll on wax kit that you can use for bikini line, it might be worth a try :flower:

:thumbup: thanks lovely! I think I'll try this one!!


----------



## annawrigley

Wow, so tempted to wax now! I didnt know it stopped the hair regrowth that much, i have to shave my legs and armpits every day :| How much does it cost? And how often do you have to have it done? And where do you go Linzie? Lolol quiz x


----------



## bbyno1

Waxing didn't work that well for me:(
I sed to do beauty so when we done waxing i would always get my legs done and would need them doing like every 3 days lol i have verry fast hair growth though!
Im like Anna,have to shave everyday and even then im propa stubbly! Need to shave every 12 hours really:rofl:


----------

